# 6x9 side mount



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

is it possible to cut a hole in the back seat side area to mount a 6x9? just got my audiobahn as69q 6x9 components, and i was thinking of cutting a hole for em in the passenger side area (under the triangular window). NE1 done these b4? or maybe i could make a box for em and just not have a backseat...need a place to put the 15'' Audiobahn sub too...


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

or you can buy a sub and get some nice rear speakers


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

*?*

i already have both of em, i just need to know if its possible to cut a hole beneath the window. not to mention if NE1 knows what kinda tools i'd need...


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Have you ever taken that side panel off? There is more than enough room there, you could even put a 10" sub in there if you needed too. You just need to figure out a way to securely mount those speaks.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

what can i use to cut a hole there?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

Tickwomp said:


> *what can i use to cut a hole there? *


pliers maybe.or sme realllly sharo sciscors or an x-acto knife


----------

